# Precise gen3 0.45 v Sumeike 0.45 rigged for comfort



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Finally had a chance to try out my new chrony and see if the figures confirmed how it feels shooting the two 0.45 bands.

Checking my measurements I remembered I had crept my active length up slightly. This was and is to allow me to shoot more freestyle when in the mood or one of those days when things don't come together.

So enough rabbiting and here are the results.

Temperature 22C (71F)
Draw 775mm (30")
Ammo Steel 
Pouch Warrior Knight Roo Leather
Slingshot Wasp Stinger

Precise gen3 2015 170 0.45 
7mm (9/32") avg 226.7 fps
8mm (5/16") avg 202.9 fps

Sumeike 2015 170 0.45 
7mm (9/32") avg 223.9 fps
8mm (5/16") avg 204.2 fps


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing I’m with you on shooting for longer periods of time “When things don’t come together “


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I was thinking they were about the same. I’m really likin the stretch of the gen 3. It’s really smooth. Thanks for the stats.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting! Do the bands feel about the same draw weight at 30"? Does the Precise Gen3 have that same stretchy feel as the Sum .45?

I have been shooting the Sum .45 a lot lately and the speed for the draw weight is amazing.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Tag said:


> Thanks for sharing I'm with you on shooting for longer periods of time "When things don't come together "


Thanks Tag. Of course sometimes it's the other way around and I shoot longer whilst I can actually shoot straight


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> I was thinking they were about the same. I'm really likin the stretch of the gen 3. It's really smooth. Thanks for the stats.


Gen3 is definitely an improvement. Might come down to colour choice and slight contraction speed difference choosing between the two. Thank you.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting! Do the bands feel about the same draw weight at 30"? Does the Precise Gen3 have that same stretchy feel as the Sum .45?
> 
> I have been shooting the Sum .45 a lot lately and the speed for the draw weight is amazing.


Thank you. Feel is very similar for draw weight, Sumeike is slightly smoother and feels more powerful on release. That might account for the Sumeike being faster for the 8mm (5/16") as the cut should really be for smaller ammo.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

TQ! This is very informative data.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

urbanshooter said:


> TQ! This is very informative data.


Thank you


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for testing :thumbsup:

Let's see, when I stert using thinner bands.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Thanks for testing :thumbsup:
> Let's see, when I stert using thinner bands.


Seeing what you do will be really interesting. Have made up some 2212's which should be more suitable for the 8mm (5/16") steels. Will chrony them when I get the chance. I suspect I'll probably dial them back to 2215 once I shot them through the chrony.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for testing :thumbsup:
> ...


I ordered Sumeike and Precise 0,45 Monday 22. from Slingshooting.com and I already have them :banana:

I have tried Sumeike only, 1"-3/4" tapered and draw is soo light. No problem (more than usually) to hit targets 21 m away with 8 mm steel ammo.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Kalevala said:
> ...


Excellent ???? They are almost like pulling on air, when I've been out shooting heavier bands and switch I sometimes almost rip the 0.45 apart on first draw lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The pink .45mm Sumeike is a heck of a sweet shooting band. I checked another set that I was shooting today and was surprised at the speed. The cut was 20mm x 12mm x 177mm and I was drawing about 32" (815 mm). Speed with 5/16" steel was 237-240 fps. The 8mm is about the same weight as the 5/16". The 1/4" steel was cooking along at 270fps.

I'm looking forward to reading more numbers for .45 and .50 mm Precise and Sumeike. These light bands are great for plinking with the smaller ammo.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Northerner said:


> The pink .45mm Sumeike is a heck of a sweet shooting band. I checked another set that I was shooting today and was surprised at the speed. The cut was 20mm x 12mm x 177mm and I was drawing about 32" (815 mm). Speed with 5/16" steel was 237-240 fps. The 8mm is about the same weight as the 5/16". The 1/4" steel was cooking along at 270fps.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading more numbers for .45 and .50 mm Precise and Sumeike. These light bands are great for plinking with the smaller ammo.


I got these figures last night, at first a little surprised as it was hotter at 28C(88F). I think the extra taper was too much with the roo pouch.

Precise gen3 2212 170 0.45 
7mm (9/32") avg 216.85 fps
8mm (5/16") avg 201 fps

Sumeike 2212 170 0.45 
7mm (9/32") avg 211.34 fps
8mm (5/16") avg 198.6 fps

Precise gen3 2412 170 0.5 
7mm (9/32") avg 230.83 fps
8mm (5/16") avg 213.44 fps


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > The pink .45mm Sumeike is a heck of a sweet shooting band. I checked another set that I was shooting today and was surprised at the speed. The cut was 20mm x 12mm x 177mm and I was drawing about 32" (815 mm). Speed with 5/16" steel was 237-240 fps. The 8mm is about the same weight as the 5/16". The 1/4" steel was cooking along at 270fps.
> ...


Maybe try 20mm x 12mm x 165mm with a small microfiber pouch (approx 48mm x 14mm). Easier yet, just shorten up the length at the fork end by 5-7mm. If you are using the Popeye you can just fold the band 5-7mm and clamp two layers. That way you can put it back to full length if you don't like it.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Northerner said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Northerner said:
> ...


Been trying to stick to my roo Knight's, but agree there are times when microfiber is very useful. I'll have a play around with length also, and see if I can find a compromise that is still enjoyable. Have two Popeye's now as I have plans to put those through the chrony, so twice the fun. Many thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

If your roo pouches are longer then you could go even shorter on the band length (less than 165mm). I gave the 165mm suggestion so you would get the same elongation as me (177mm band stretched to 815mm draw.... = 460%).

How big are the Knight roo pouches?


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Northerner said:


> If your roo pouches are longer then you could go even shorter on the band length (less than 165mm). I gave the 165mm suggestion so you would get the same elongation as me (177mm band stretched to 815mm draw.... = 460%).
> 
> How big are the Knight roo pouches?


54mm which is the about the same as my microfiber


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > If your roo pouches are longer then you could go even shorter on the band length (less than 165mm). I gave the 165mm suggestion so you would get the same elongation as me (177mm band stretched to 815mm draw.... = 460%).
> ...


The MF pouches that I have been using lately are only 46mm long. You would need to go with about 161mm band length for a close comparison. Just shorten up your fork end by folding over. Just for giggles and curiosity. I'm guessing that you might get 225-230fps with the 8mm steel with your 30" draw length


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Northerner said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Northerner said:
> ...


I'll give it a go and see what the chrony comes up with. Wish I had got one before, but probably wasn't ready lol Many thanks once again and will update as soon as the heat here does down a tad to test lol


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Quick update following Northerners advice but going the whole monty, I shortened the band length and used a microfiber pouch.

Slightly different tapers as I wasn't sure if I was going to use the Popeye or Stinger.

Temperature 24C (75F)
Draw 775mm (30")
Ammo Steel 
Pouch HTH Indigo Microfiber BP1
Slingshot Wasp Stinger

Precise gen3 2012 160 0.45 
7mm (9/32") avg 246.72 fps
8mm (5/16") avg 234 fps

Sumeike 2012 160 0.45 
7mm (9/32") avg 256.4 fps
8mm (5/16") avg 232.43 fps


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Quick update following Northerners advice but going the whole monty, I shortened the band length and used a microfiber pouch.
> 
> Slightly different tapers as I wasn't sure if I was going to use the Popeye or Stinger.
> 
> ...


Wow, now they are moving fast! Thanks for posting!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Northerner said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Quick update following Northerners advice but going the whole monty, I shortened the band length and used a microfiber pouch.
> ...


Now I've no excuse for not cutting those cards lol Many thanks for the advice ????


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > AKA Forgotten said:
> ...


Still no luck here with suspended card cut from 20 m with 8 mm steel ammo & Sumeike 0,45 or Precise 0,45.

Today again three times very close.

I'm surprised, how long lasting these bands are. I have been shooting five days with these now, about 1000 shots with both and today I found tear near pouch

from both bands.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Northerner said:
> ...


The so close ones are like the cards are playing with us, but I have every confidence you'll nail it soon and every time after that.

I've been surprised how long they last also. Lost count of how many shots, never had bands last as long either. Last band that went was because I was shooting fishing shot lol


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I guess I am the only one with no luck lately. My precise 0.65 just snaps at the pouch end with no warning ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

skropi said:


> I guess I am the only one with no luck lately. My precise 0.65 just snaps at the pouch end with no warning ????


Not had that trouble, I only extend by about 1/4" before double constrictor knot with fishing line leader or use the "new" ribbon wound 3 times and with a basic knot

https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/20-meter-dankung-ribbon-specially-tying-flatband_2551?line_item_id=110889


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

AKA Forgotten said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am the only one with no luck lately. My precise 0.65 just snaps at the pouch end with no warning ????
> ...


What's worse, before the third time that the bands snapped, I had checked for a possible tear and found none ????


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

AKA Forgotten said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am the only one with no luck lately. My precise 0.65 just snaps at the pouch end with no warning ????
> ...


What's worse, before the third time that the bands snapped, I had checked for a possible tear and found none ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

skropi said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


It is very strange, when they go they do sometimes have a catastrophic failure, ie no warning, but that's after hundreds of shots. But generally there is some sign as with other brands they will fail and even then will fire several shots before actually breaking.

Are you using a single or double fold at the pouch?


----------

